# How Do You Find a Therapist?



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been contemplating for a while now that I should seek the help of a therapist, but I have no idea how to even begin to find one. Aside from SA, I also have another personal problem that needs immediate attention.

So, what's the best way to locate a therapist? And, in order to have it covered by insurance, do I need a referral or something?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

You could try looking for one on the

Psychology today website: http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/prof_search.php

American Association of Anxiety and Depression website: http://www.adaa.org/netforum/findatherapist

Or you could search the web for your location plus the word "therapist" or "clinical psychologist".

I don't think you need a referral for insurance. The type of license the therapist has is probably important. I guess you would have to check with your insurance provider.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I think therapist are overrated


I know they're prefessionals and have spent years studying to be good at what they do



but I still think it's phony as hell to pay someone to pretend to care about your life/problems and offer solutions as long as you continue to pay.


I'd rather just have a close friend to speak to and confide in than a therapist. Its more authentic and you don't have to pay them.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'd rather just have a close friend to speak to than a therapist.


Me too, but I don't have any close friends. I'm guessing the same is true for most people on this site


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea, there are some things that I can't disclose to anyone....well I could but I choose not to. I'd rather pay someone that can't judge me or share what I say with anyone else.


----------



## Sluvxe (Jul 15, 2013)

MissyH said:


> Yea, there are some things that I can't disclose to anyone....well I could but I choose not to. I'd rather pay someone that can't judge me or share what I say with anyone else.


So much this!

Ask your GP for a referral?


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Sluvxe said:


> So much this!
> 
> Ask your GP for a referral?


I probably will. I just hate going to the doctor. I always wait so long in between visits that I have a list of things that need looked at. lol


----------



## Sluvxe (Jul 15, 2013)

MissyH said:


> I probably will. I just hate going to the doctor. I always wait so long in between visits that I have a list of things that need looked at. lol


Heh, you're telling me. Its been 7-8 years, and right now im stuck just kinda hanging on, waiting for appts.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, it's only been a year for me, but once ya hit 30 things start going wrong. lol


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I think therapist are overrated
> 
> I know they're prefessionals and have spent years studying to be good at what they do
> 
> ...


^^this^^ my sa is way too severe to talk to some rich white guy about how ****ty my life is....


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I think therapist are overrated
> 
> I know they're prefessionals and have spent years studying to be good at what they do
> 
> ...


I feel similarly. But I too am going to seek one as soon as possible. None of the few friends I have are equipped to help me in the way a therapist could. Or at all, they've got themselves wrapped up in their own problems. I'm broke and hate relying on my parents' insurance but I can't get much more miserable at this point so I'll try anything as long as it isn't medication. Big Pharma can suck it.

Maybe a therapist would recognize my problems as real and important... Unlike anyone else in my life. ._.


----------



## indaylovey (Jul 21, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> You could try looking for one on the
> 
> Psychology today website: http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/prof_search.php
> 
> ...


Just read it// looks good. http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/prof_search.php


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

I went to my GP and got a referral to a psycologist. He gave me three options so I asked him lots of questions and called the one I liked the most. I asked a few more questions and I liked the vibe from him so I went with him. After about a year, my first psycologist didnt work out so well for me. It took me about 6 months to go find another and I did a lot more research myself this time online finding out more about the techniques they use. There are so many therapy methods and therapist personality types so you need to find the right one for you. 

Anyone saying they would rather talk to a friend isnt quite understanding the role of a therapist.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Shredder said:


> I went to my GP and got a referral to a psycologist. He gave me three options so I asked him lots of questions and called the one I liked the most. I asked a few more questions and I liked the vibe from him so I went with him. After about a year, my first psycologist didnt work out so well for me. It took me about 6 months to go find another and I did a lot more research myself this time online finding out more about the techniques they use. There are so many therapy methods and therapist personality types so you need to find the right one for you.
> 
> Anyone saying they would rather talk to a friend isnt quite understanding the role of a therapist.


Thank you. And yes, I agree.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

MissyH said:


> So, what's the best way to locate a therapist? And, in order to have it covered by insurance, do I need a referral or something?


Call your insurance company first..
Tell them to give you names of therapist covered in the area that deal with anxiety ..

Most insurance companies require the name of the therapist before they authorize a visit..

So get names.. Call for appt.. Call insurance company and give them name..
All before you go to first appt....


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Divulging things to a friend will have a nice cathartic feeling but only temporarily. A friend can't prescribe medication, if you tell a friend you tried to kill yourself they will most likely rat you out to someone you will make you go to a psychologist anyway.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Call your insurance company first..
> Tell them to give you names of therapist covered in the area that deal with anxiety ..
> 
> Most insurance companies require the name of the therapist before they authorize a visit..
> ...


Makes sense, I'll call em next week.


----------

